# Dark Color Goats --- VIT D--- Phosphorus - Info



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Friends:

Found out something I thought I would share because I didn't know this and thought it interesting information.

Our doe who recently ended up having a bad reaction to Naxcel is a beautiful solid red Boer.....

Found out through lab work that she was low in Phosphorus which is so weird because we feed her well!!

The doctor stated that DARK COLORED ANIMALS....this applies to all livestock I believe because she mentioned alpacas too....

They tend not to be able to absorb Vitamin D like they should. Therefore this affects their bodies ability to absorb Phosphorus. Vitamin D and Phosphorus have a close association somehow. I don't understand it all but wanted to let people know. 

So planning to dose all my animals with Vit A&D. Doctor told me they should get a dose once a year and I will dose the dark colored animals I have twice a year.

If anyone has more info on this please fill us in on this information!

Tami


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

bump


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In reality no animal, or human for that matter, is getting enough vitamin D from the sun anymore. All the aerosols that are sprayed into the stratosphere are blocking UV rays. 
Most of the people that I have helped out know to give their goats (and themselves) vitamin D gelcaps at least over the winter months.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for this info! What is the connection between copper and Vit D and phosphorus? For about 4 months I've been having trouble getting my black roan buck's copper levels up...the rust on his flanks just won't go away! I'm using an exceptionally good loose mineral and also bolusing him. Sorry...don't intend to hijack the thread...mainly wondering if the Vit D and/or phosphorus might be contributing to his copper problems. Thanks!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Do you have a vet university near you in your state? You can call mine. I'm sure they'd answer your question. They are fantastic! I didn't write down what she told me. But the vitamin d helps the phosphorus be absorbed apparently. Not sure how it works. I will be talking to her today and will ask this for you.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I should have written it down anyway. My fault. So will get more details and ask about your question regarding copper.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jill yes we know to give vit d to ourselves. But I had thought the minerals we give and that are in their feed would cover vitamin a and d. 

So I am learning about this now. Doc said to give vitamin a&d once to twice a year. 

On another thread I'm trying to figure out dosing of vitamin a & d shot. Doc said she thought 4 cc per 100 lbs. but that seemed too high to me after looking on my bottle I have. So will be calling the company and giving it to the whole herd. 

She said giving vitamin a&d going into winter is important. 

Do you give vit a too with the d? I have the vial of the shot variety. 

Thanks everyone for your comments on this so far. I'm trying to learn about all this.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Do you have a vet university near you in your state? You can call mine. I'm sure they'd answer your question. They are fantastic! I didn't write down what she told me. But the vitamin d helps the phosphorus be absorbed apparently. Not sure how it works. I will be talking to her today and will ask this for you.





Buck Naked Boers said:


> I should have written it down anyway. My fault. So will get more details and ask about your question regarding copper.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry I didn't get to talk with doctor today. Will talk with her tomorrow am tho. The doc asst called today. She had two emergencies come into the clinic.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Sorry I didn't get to talk with doctor today. Will talk with her tomorrow am tho. The doc asst called today. She had two emergencies come into the clinic.


No prob! I'm patient. I appreciate you doing this. Blessings...


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi topcoat sorry I've been down with a bug today. I didn't talk with doctor today. Although did talk to her asst. she said she doesn't believe there is vit d connection to copper. But did believe phos was connected. She's supposed to let me know what Doctor says. Just wanted to give you a update.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Vitamin D moves Phosphorus and Calcium, has a lot to do with body functions, immune system, and life expectancy. It can't be absorbed unless it is in a fatty base however. Check the ingredients of the shot to make sure there is an oil base. 
How do they expect one shot to last a year? Better to just give a tab, even once a week...


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

How often do you give them, Jill? I've got 1000 mg gel caps that I take myself.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Hi topcoat sorry I've been down with a bug today. I didn't talk with doctor today. Although did talk to her asst. she said she doesn't believe there is vit d connection to copper. But did believe phos was connected. She's supposed to let me know what Doctor says. Just wanted to give you a update.


Just saw this post, BNB -- hope you're feeling better!!! Somewhere I have a diagram of vitamin and mineral relationships. If I can find it I'll try to post it...it might help all of us! Take care of yourself!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's a mineral wheel


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Here's a mineral wheel


That's the one, GoatHiker...thanks! Now...how to interpret? The arrow is going away from copper toward phosphorus...indicating antagonism or interference. So does that mean that higher phosphorus levels will interfere with copper absorption, or the other way around?


----------

